# Grinding It Out - Gulf Shores (Nice Red)



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Been here since 7/10 fishing everyday. Lot of hard tails, Spanish and Blues…Dad caught a nice red today. Grass and water clarity are terrible but we are making it work


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

that's the way to make memories, nice job!


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Grass is all but gone today which is making for some more relaxing fishing…even got a pomp


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

H2O, love that quote by the way…dad and I were talking about The Last Resort looking at the high rises on Orange Beach


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice job. The kids will remember it many years from now


----------



## nashvillegroove (Sep 9, 2018)

Making more fishermen. Nice work. Good dad.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sethmac said:


> H2O, love that quote by the way…dad and I were talking about The Last Resort looking at the high rises on Orange Beach


I like those high rises.....


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Awesome catch. Spent three days in Pensacola last weekend.. caught a hand size cat and a remora, that's it .. next month to try again!


----------

